# String als Uebergabe an SQL Statement



## paidopoieo (8. Apr 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
habe folgenden Teil einer Funktion mit folgendem SQL Statement:
als uebergabe hab ich einen String: 


```
List tmpPeptides = session.createQuery(
				"select p from Peptide as p where p.peptide_seq = " + sequence).list();
```

bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: 


```
Apr 7, 2006 4:23:17 PM org.hibernate.util.JDBCExceptionReporter logExceptions
SEVERE: Unknown column 'WWRK' in 'where clause'
```

wenn ich diesen String jedoch hardcoded mache, dann klappt es einwandfrei......

dankeschoen im voraus...

mfg


----------



## frager (9. Apr 2006)

hallo also das sieht ja doch danach aus, dass es die spalte WWRK nicht gibt...hast du den string mal ausgeben lassen und  DANN die ausgabe mit 'copy und paste' in die datenbank eingefügt bzw ausgelesen? 

viele grüße


----------



## paidopoieo (10. Apr 2006)

hallo frager,
ja du hattest recht, der string wurde falsch ausgelesen....

danke nochmal

Hubert


----------



## frager (10. Apr 2006)

hi, sach ich doch...das mach ich auch gern falsch...

gruß


----------

